
QEMU 1.4.0 released with 95% of native IO performance - mariuz
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.qemu/194776
======
danieldk
Why not link directly to the actual announcement?

<http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.qemu/194776>

~~~
zdw
And the full changelog here:

<http://wiki.qemu.org/ChangeLog/1.4>

Interesting gems there like more support for Mac OS X PPC guest OS's, and
details on the block device changes.

------
Scramblejams
Does this point the way for better disk performance for potentially all VM
software? VirtualBox and Xen sure leave me cold when it comes to I/O.
(Disclaimer: I haven't tried the alternatives, so I'm not really calling them
out specifically.)

~~~
aliguori
This is ultimately about scalability. To achieve this kind of IOP rate, you
need to be able to scale very large guests very well. KVM has always been
exceptionally good at this and QEMU was really the bottle neck. We've now
overcome this problem in QEMU (at least for block performance).

KVM is able to achieve this level of scalability because it leverages Linux
which is already very good at scaling to large systems. I wouldn't expect this
kind of scalability from other hypervisors any time soon.

~~~
shawn-butler
Not just Linux. This announcement makes SmartOS even that much more attractive
an option?

~~~
sciurus
For anyone who needs background on this-

SmartOS: virtualization with ZFS and KVM <https://lwn.net/Articles/459754/>

------
MichailP
If anybody has simple and beautiful :) use cases of QEMU please share. I used
it to run Debian Squeeze MIPS images, so that I could have gcc output in MIPS
assembly.

~~~
qznc
We are testing [0] our Sparc v8 compiler backend. Apparently, a 3GHz i7 core
emulating Sparc is significantly faster than an FPGA synthesized Sparc.

[0] <http://pp.info.uni-karlsruhe.de/git/firm-testsuite/>

~~~
jws
Schedule change. Today's project is to see is qemu running a big endian PPC
delivers acceptable performance for testing software in a bigendian
environment. I could retire an old Mac Mini PPC running Debian.

~~~
justincormack
Good idea might try that too...

------
itry
Do I understand this correctly? Windows in Quemu will feel as fast as
installed directly?

If thats the case, I would buy a windows 8 CD just to play around with it
without having to leave Debian. Will Windows 8 run in Qemu?

Does this latest Qemu run under Debian 6?

~~~
paines
This isn't just the fact as of this release. Xen is based on Qemu which can
run e.g. Win7 paravirtualized on the same machine obtaining complete gfx or
othe pci(-e) devices and run almost full speed. I am curious about the impact
now that it is even faster.

~~~
robot
Is that really paravirtualization? How does Xen run a binary OS as
paravirtualized?

~~~
ibrahima
I think you're right and the guy you replied to misspoke. Xen running Windows
is called HVM which seems to be distinct from paravirtualization.

------
hhw
I'm a bit skeptical of the purported 95% of native IO performance. Especially,
as in the mailing list thread, the maintainer claimed that it should already
have been 95% on local storage, but that this latest version makes that
applicable to large storage arrays as well.

[https://plus.google.com/101344524535025574253/posts/Dbu4e6ff...](https://plus.google.com/101344524535025574253/posts/Dbu4e6ffUED)

It will be very interesting to see the benchmark configurations and results.

------
guidefreitas
Does that means Android emulator is going to be usable now?

~~~
0x0
The x86 android emulator with the intel HAX thing isn't too bad, already.

------
mtgx
Does this performance apply to using x86 apps on ARM devices, in Linux?

------
klrr
Works great, played around with plan9 on it.

------
deutronium
Is this with visualization extensions?

------
MakeUsersWant
Request: binaries for download.

~~~
rwmj
Qemu is ridiculously easy to compile on every Linux. Really. Just git clone,
./configure && make. The number of dependencies is tiny.

It's also available in every Linux & *BSD distro of significance as a binary.

It's also pretty easy to compile on Windows, although of course Windows lacks
a compiler out of the box, but that's entirely the fault of Windows.

~~~
MakeUsersWant
At risk of nit-picking, I have a OS X and no default compiler.

------
dysoco
Although something tells me I won't be able to play games in W8 under QUEMU
right?

